# Windowstaste auf eine weitere Taste binden:  Roccat Vulcan AIMO 120 / Swarm



## Orang_Utan_Klaus (25. Mai 2019)

Halloo Zusammen,

ich habe mir die Raccot Vulcan AMIO 120 gekauft und bin sehr zufireden. Ich habe mir die entsprechende Software (Roccat Swarm) heruntergeladen. Ich habe sowhol die Software als auch die Tastatur mit den neuesten Versionen geupdatet (Swarm V1.9346 (deutsch); Tastatur V1.30)

Meine alte Tastatur hatte rechts neben der "Alt Gr" - Taste eine weitere Windowstaste. Das hat die Rocacat Vulcan leider nicht. Allerdings befindet neben "Ctrl (rechts)" ja die Taste zum öffnen von Kontextmenus. Diese hab ich in der Swarm-Software auf "Linke Windows" umgebindet. 
Dies funktioniert aber leider nicht. 
Die linke Windowstaste funktioniert nach wie vor einwanfrei. Die "Kontextmenu"-Taste öffnet aber leider nicht das Windows-Start-Menu sondern öffnet weiterhin Kontextmenus...
Nun steht im Menu der Swarm-Software beim auswählen der Taste "Spielmodus Funktion"... bedeuetet das, dass die Belegung nur aktiv ist wenn der Spielmodus aktiv ist? Wie kann ich den aktivieren? Oder verstehe ich das was Falsch? Ich hab dazu in der Software leider nichts gefunden  

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da weiterhelfen  

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------

